# Underarm holster for S&W Airweight



## gitano (Dec 30, 2012)

Gentlemen and women,

I recently purchased a S&W Airweight for my wife to carry when she runs and bikes. She doesn't care to have the revolver 'flopping around' on her hip and wants an underarm holster. I have been unable to find one for the Airweight. I would appreciate any help in finding a source for such a holster.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Kangaroo Carry.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This "Airweight"—it's a J-frame revolver, right?
(S&W has been recycling its model names, and I've already been skunked by that once today.)

When you say "underarm holster," do you mean what's commonly called a "shoulder holster," or a "T-shirt holster," or a "belly-band holster"?

The Kangaroo Carry rig is a little bit of shoulder holster and a little bit of belly-band. I am not a great fan of fabric holsters, though.
If your wife wants a fitted, leather, shoulder holster, I can recommend Galco products. Bear in mind, though, that a shoulder-holster rig also "flops around."
My wife likes her Smartcarry, which is "none of the above." She has one for her J-frame snubbie, and she finds it extremely comfortable. It's fabric, but she likes it anyway.


----------



## gitano (Dec 30, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> This "Airweight"-it's a J-frame revolver, right?
> (S&W has been recycling its model names, and I've already been skunked by that once today.)


Exactly!

Thanks, I'll look at those recommendations.

Paul


----------

